# B4200 Turf Tires



## vidkey1 (Aug 15, 2018)

Anyone have any suggestions for turf tires to replace the stock ag tires that came on my B4200? Finding replacements has been a needle in a haystack situation. 

Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you take your tractor model and the front and rear tire sizes to an agricultural tire dealer they will have the software needed to get you configured for turf tires.

This will entail replacing the rear wheels, and gets rather expensive if you are set on turf tires. If you can live with all weather truck tires on the rear and turf type ATV tires on the front, they will be able to get you the appropriate circumference tires that are compatible with your four wheel drive gearing.

If you purchase wheels and all, these are the wheel and tire sizes you need for turf tires:
Front: 20.5x8.00-10
Rear: 29x12.00-15


----------



## vidkey1 (Aug 15, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> If you take your tractor model and the front and rear tire sizes to an agricultural tire dealer they will have the software needed to get you configured for turf tires.
> 
> This will entail replacing the rear wheels, and gets rather expensive if you are set on turf tires. If you can live with all weather truck tires on the rear and turf type ATV tires on the front, they will be able to get you the appropriate circumference tires that are compatible with your four wheel drive gearing.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! Great info


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

